# Live food for Discus



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for some alternate food for my discus. 

I've been looking at gammarus shrimp since they seem like they're easy to keep. Anyone have any experience on keeping them or how fast they breed? 

What kind of live food are you feeding your fish besides black worms and blood worms?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

White worms, wigglers from my garden, and rare occasions Herring roe( not live but in the what I feed category) I find the white worms easy to keep.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some white worms you could grab to start your own culture. I feed them to all my community fish.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Red wigglers/compost worms. Easy to regenerate and provides a good compost for your garden.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got lots of red wriggler worms and gammarus shrimp available if you need some.
________
AlineX


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat, if I ever come out to Richmond I'll grab some gammarus off you. 

How do you guys feed the white worms to your discus? These white worms are so tiny and thin.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

has anyone tried gammarus shrimp with discus?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

The white worms that I have get to be about an inch. They are not small.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

damn so I had this nice thriving culture of whiteworms that I was about to harvest but I put the lid on too tight. Now they're all dead. Luckily I have a backup culture.


----------

